# PPS vs P99c



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

How much difference in size and feel are there between these?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U may wanna go here and ask... More walther fanatics there:

http://waltherforum.com/


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

I do not think of the PPS and P-99 as being the same. The mag release is the same, but I think the PPS grip is different.

Another difference is the width of the PPS. The PPS slide is thinner. Now for the weird stat. While the PPS is thinner the P-99 9mm is actually lighter than the PPS 9mm. The PPS barrel length is 3.2" and the P-99 is 3.5 inches.

I am not sure how a PPS compares to the 2 different models of P-99 "AS" and "QA" models. The PPS has a quick safe feature many hate that locks up the PPS action when the backstrap's grip is removed.


----------

